# South Jersey / Philly Photography Classes



## STICKMAN (Aug 19, 2008)

Hello all, I am looking to find a photgraphy class in the south jersey / philly area... If anyone can help steer me in the right direction, that would be a great help. I looked at gloucester county college and gcit for those in this area, neither seemed have anything decent..

Thanks In Advance........


----------



## elemental (Aug 20, 2008)

As a occasional Philadelphia area resident I have no advice to offer, but am watching with interest.


----------



## JerryPH (Aug 20, 2008)

What are your goals?  A degree?  Beginner level course?  What is your experience level?


----------



## rdompor (Aug 21, 2008)

If you're just starting out, I'd suggest any place that will grant you access to a dark room w/ chemicals.  The basics of photography should be taught pretty straightforwardly in any institution.  

If you can even find access to a dark room and feel comfortable with simply reading about photography in books and the web, then I'd suggest that as well if you're on a tight budget.  Once you understand exposure and how to control it, there isn't much else you'll get from those courses other than critique which can be easily gained via web sites such as this one.....Then again, a one on one critique wouldn't hurt either.

Goodluck!


----------



## STICKMAN (Aug 23, 2008)

I am not looking ot deal with film, i have no interest in such. I shoot 100% digital. I am a new shooting since may. As for degrees, not looking at such just want som classes to help learn the basics.. nights weekends evening sort of thing even daytime just a basic class then maybe some more advanced classes...


----------



## aohara2001 (Feb 1, 2012)

Project Basho in Philadelphia is excellent for photography courses.
Also, the Center for the Arts of Southern NJ in Marlton NJ also have some photography courses taught by Jack Fanning. I can't speak for the CFASNJ courses, but I have taken classes and workshops at Basho and it's worth every penny.


----------



## CCericola (Feb 1, 2012)

[h=2]New Jersey Photography Workshops[/h] 	 	
David Langley Photography Classes
	143 Shoreland Circle
	Laurence Harbor, NJ 08879
	(732) 566-4609
	Workshops in: Metuchen, NJ YMCA


Mid Atlantic Regional School of Professional Photography
	The Grand Hotel
	Cape May, NJ
	(888) 267-MARS


Peters Valley Craft Education Center
	19 Kuhn Road
	Layton, NJ 07851
	(973) 948-5200


Visions Photographic Workshops
	37 East End Avenue
	Avon-By-The-Sea, NJ 07717
	(732) 245-6699
	Workshops in: New Jersey and Wyoming


*Other New Jersey Photography Workshops*
Bella Vista Photography Workshops
Tillman Crane
Ed Heaton Photography


----------



## CCericola (Feb 1, 2012)

[h=2]Pennsylvania Photography Workshops[/h] 	 	
	American Society of Media Photographers (ASMP)
	150 North 2nd Street
	Philadelphia, PA 19106
	(215) 451-2767


Ed Heaton Photography
	612 3rd Avenue
	Atglen, PA 19310
	(610) 283-0454
	Workshops in: MD, WV, ME, NJ, DE, SC, WY, and TN


Michael A. Smith / Paula Chamlee
	Smith/Chamlee Photography
	P.O. Box 400
	Ottsville, PA 18942
	(610) 847-2005
	Workshops in: CO, PA, Australia and Italy


Pittsburgh Filmmakers
	477 Melwood Avenue
	Pittsburgh, PA, 15213
	(412) 681-5449


Project Basho
	1305 Germantown Avenue
	Philadelphia, PA 19122
	(215) 238-0928


Silver Eye Center for Photography
	1015 East Carson Street
	Pittsburgh, PA 15203
	(412) 431-1810


*Other Pennsylvania Photography Workshops*
Bella Vista Photography Workshops
Tony Sweet Photography


----------



## CCericola (Feb 1, 2012)

Also:
Digital Photo Academy | Photography Workshops and Lessons | Atlanta, Boston, Charlotte, Chicago, Cleveland, Dallas, Denver, Detroit, Houston, Long Island, Los Angeles, Miami, Minneapolis, New Jersey, New York, Miami, Orlando, Philadelphia, Phoenix, S


----------

